# Mazda 6 H/U stage 1



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

*Mazda 6 custom Double Din H/U*

1st gen mazda 6 putting in a double din nav unit. I fabricated this a few years back.

Issues that have to be addressed:
1)panel complexity
2)mounting
3)HVAC retention, the HVAC board is integrated to the radio's board
4)Display retention
5)fit and finish

So we are going to take this:









and put in this:










and avoid this ugly kit:










How are we going to simplify a double din with the complicated panel of the 1st gen Mazda 6 radio?

Using this! :


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

So this is what we have from a 05-08 Mazda 6. A less complex radio bezel. Less modification required for double din retro fit:










Disassemble it and we have this:










a double din almost want to be in there

now we know how much needs to be closed off. Using ABS plastic, I trimmed some ABS to close the gap for a double din protrusion and trimmed up to the raise the height to the hazard switch location


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

a layer of filler:










sanded it down to smooth it out and the fill in the boarder piping.










primed and ready for finish prep:










and a the the final wet sanding:


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

test fit:










now to retain the climate controls and display, i used the Metra dash kits circuit board and had to extend every button contact, LED, LED backlight, and both HVAC module contact from the metra board to the OEM boards peice. I cut off the bottom portion of the OEM radio front PCB board that had all the buttons, lights, and doo dads that go into the lower portion of the bezel. The cut peice had to have all the circuit traces severed so ever contact is isolated. About 48 small solder points and 24 extensions.

Sorry for the crappy pics. 

This was the first attempt. The wire extension added to much bulk so I had to re do it from another Metra kit using different wire. I didnt snap details of the final updated board, but this gives you and idea:










Now to mount the Navi to the modded bezel. Luckily the original cage could be retro fit. The cage actually bolted to the bezel with machine screws. This was a far better option than making brackets and gluing them in:



















Final wiring complete. The newly updated boards wiring fit much better. The board was was wrapped in velcro felt cover that came out of a BMW e46 BMW trunk where nav and changer pre wired harness are kept. This eliminated and potential damages or shorts.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

And the final finish...

originally I was going to paint it. I opted out tho. The finish was not completly perfect, so I didnt want to risk any waves, dips, pits, or other imperfection a glossy or satin finish would bring out.

So the next best option:




























carbon fiber wrap!!

and the end result:


----------



## Syn-- (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for posting this I'm considering going double din myself. I have the "ugly" kit right now and feel like a double din is really needed to fit the car without redoing the entire dash.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks great. Next time check out the Kanatechs kit. They make a double din, a bit pricy, but can save a lot of work.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah. I've looked into it. Still doesn't look as good and the hvac retention is still a bit buggy


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------

